# Help, I'm confused!



## Guest (Jan 24, 1999)

OK - so I've spent the last several hours surfing websites about BOTH chronic fatigue and fibromyalgia. (A good fibro site was http://www.tidalweb.com/fms/) I definitely have symptoms of both - but was interested to find most of info on chronic fatigue (a good site was http://www.cfids.org/) mentioned in passing that a lot of studies were still being conducted linking the two illnesses. Now I'm not sure which one I have. However, they definitely are considering the two separate. I probably fall more into chronic fatigue, with night sweats and intolerance to alcohol and cold. But I definitely have pain as well. Any thoughts anybody? Sass, Rose, anybody? Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse, I have TWO illnesses, instead of one. As if I'm not depressed enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 1999)

heyKate,To tell you the truth, I hadn't even given it any thought till you brought it up. Been too busy just trying to cope with the fibro itself. I just did a bit of reading & although I have ALOT of the CFS symptoms, I think I fit the Fibro profile more. The one thing that my book says about CFS is that the severe fatigue lasts for periods of about six months. My spells can come months apart & last a week or so.It's got me wondering though about what may have brought the whole fibro thing on. I had Mono. twice when I was younger aswell as a rare virus called Toxoplasmosis, it feels alot like mono. Not to mention a serious depression as a teenager. A connection perhaps? I think maybe.For now I think I'll stick with the fibro conclusion, I'll be doing good if I can except that!sass


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 1999)

Hi, SassLike you, my chronic fatigue seems to come in spells and follows a routine - IBS, pain, chronic fatigue, or other strange symptoms, pain, IBS and maybe no chronic fatigue. Also like you, I carry the Epstein Barr signature although I was never formally diagnosed with mono - must have had it and not known it. I've been reading with interest the discussion between Rose and Duane about auto-immune deficiencies and allergies and such and definitely think there is a connection. I still think they will find there is a link between fibro and cfs. How are you feeling today? It's rainy and warm here - and I feel like h---. I don't do well during bad weather with no sun.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Heykate, On the ibs board you posted about borderline low tests for thyroid. It seems to me that you have all the symptoms .My younger son (21) when he was 13 was tested at an ENT. His tests were borderline but his tsh (thyroid stimulatin hormone) was high. This told the doc that his particular body was calling for more hormone. Since the 3 of us were hypothyroid and before as a teenager he developed more symptoms or growth problems.the ent prescribed synthroid .25.Interestingly enough of the 4 of us he is now on the highest dosage. When I went in originally I was so tired I would feel like I would need to pull the car over on the way home from work and take a nap.On that Jim Roache's page which I just finished reading all 28. It was very interesting. Hypothroid can mimic fibro.It seems,you'd have nothing to lose to begin taking a small dose, it takes a couple of weeks to work. However, my oldest son and I began feeling better in 2 days, but we were feeling mighty lousey. Then they do a recheck in 6 weeks to see your new counts.I would have a sincere talk with your doctor about this option.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 1999)

I agree - low-thyroid, IBS, chronic fatigue and fib. seem to be related, I had all the symptoms, I seen a naturaphic doctor, take alternative medicines, and also see a thyroid specialist. I am feel tons better, so much that I can work out everyday for 1 hour at a gym, it seems like a miracle. Try the alternative way - but see a naturaphic doctor. Best of luck.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Susan,Well I'll show my ignorance to the entire world. What is a naturpathic dr?What do they do? What are some of the alternative ways? I know nothing, so I would appreciate your information.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 1999)

Rose - a naturopath is a doctor who is involved in maximizing quality of life more so than a regular doctor, who just treats illness.I saw a naturopath years ago and I do feel alot better. He did a blood test on food sensitivities. I avoid these foods like the plague and my IBS is 90% better. He is the one who told me I was boarderline on my Thyroid and possibly pre-diabetic. On the blood tests they look for the ideal and not just within the "normal" range. It is a psycological boost to talk to a doctor who believes that you don't feel well even when you are not "Sick".The naturopath treats with vitamins, minerals, herbs, diet, life style changes, massage, chiropractic, counseling, magnets, etc. They work with you until you feel better.After your regular doctor can't find a "real disease" to treat, see a naturopath. He (She) is usually cheaper, but not usually covered by your insurance.Enjoy -- Happy


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 1999)

Hi Rose,Happy is absolutely correct. I see my naturopath in NH his name is David Olarsch (603) 536-4888, Dr. Olarsch spent 5 hours with me the first appointment, and after the 8-10 weeks he spends another 1 hour and 1/2 with you - he takes the time and really cares about getting you well- also to get names of naturopath doctors in your area, try the web site http://www.drweil.com,[/URL] he has doctor referrals on his web page. With naturopath's you really need to go word of mouth. Dr. Weil has a book that is called 8 weeks to Optimum Health, he also has a posting board that you can post to to ask people for advise.My naturopath put me on a natural food only diet, high in fiber, and gave me vitamins to pretty much clean out my system, I got sick before I got better, it took me 10 weeks. I was so sick, I followed the plan strictly - I was at the point that I would do anything to get better. By the 10th week he got rid of more than 1/2 of my symptoms. I now taking different vitamins to completely get better. The only thing I have left is body swelling, I just need to figure out what is causing that.Best of luck - if you are at the end of your rope seeing doctors and they do not know how to treat you - take my advice give it a try. I wish I did this years ago, I would of saved a lot of money and time.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Happy and Susan thanks for the info. I will bookmark that website for future reference.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Every time I seem to read about Fibro or Cfs of Myofacial pain, or epstein barr, they seem to group and regroup the criteria.I think I'll have to pay more attention to the actual date the article/book was written and which part of the country/world the research is from.Anyone else have any ideas as to how to judge the info in these articles?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 1999)

Can't help on that, Rose. I know that about a year and a half ago - I went on an extensive web search for fibromyalgia and at that time, they were lumping fibro, myofacial pain and cfs together. Pretty much across the board. Suddenly, they've split them out again. Make up your minds, guys! I also always thought that epstein-barr was an indicator of past mono infection (I carry it although was never diagnosed with mono). So, I guess I'm STILL confused!


----------

